# Catania-Inter 2-3



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2013)

Domenica 3 marzo ore 15:00. Si partirà con il Catania a 42 punti e l'Inter a 44.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Forza Catania


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2013)

Daje Gomez


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Fozzzza Catania.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo vinca il Catania ma anche un pareggio per noi sarebbe comodo.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

In Italia le squadre come il Catania una volta raggiunta la salvezza hanno uno _strano_ calo, mi viene in mente il Cagliari di Allegri, lo stesso Catania l’anno scorso.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Con la differenza che il catania quest'anno rischia di andarci per davvero , se vincono vanno a 45


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

La deciderà Ricky Alvarez


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Si gioca alle 13 come tutte le partite?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Giocano in casa gli Etnei, esigo almeno un pareggio.


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si gioca alle 13 come tutte le partite?



Alle 15?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Alle 15?



Boh cosa cavolo scrivono quelli di sky? C'èrano la lista delle partite con ore 13


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2013)

Vince il Catania.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vince il Catania.[/QU


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

l'inter rischia di trovarsi al settimo posto dopo oggi, correranno come furie.


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

vince il catania facile


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Se l'Inter non vince è panico per loro. Dopo Cazzano e Stramaccioni, se piombano verso il basso è un sciagura


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

sono tutti sicuri che vinca il catania quindi secondo me l'inter uscirà dal massimino con qualche punto


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Per me l'inter vince tipo 5 o 6 a 1 ma proprio facile facile.
Tripletta di Schelotto, di sinistro, di destro e con la mossa dello scorpione, uscirà al 60° con la partita già in ghiaccio e tutto il Massimino si fermerà grondante di applausi per Ezequiel.
Cassano scenderà in campo correndo quasi lacrimando, si abbraccerà con StramaBèneBène e davanti a Sky dichiarerà: oltre il cielo c'è l'inter, con Strama tanto affetto reciproco.


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2013)

Rocchi e Alvarez..che coppia da sogno


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Goooooool


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

Goooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Nivre (3 Marzo 2013)

Il nuovo Thiago


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Forza Catania.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

LOL grande Juan Jesus, per salvare il calcio d'angolo ha fatto segnare il Catania.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Gesù si è fatto cappellare alla grande ahahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Stramala


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Marzo 2013)

Godo, sti mentecatti c'hanno rubato 2 punti.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Guarin ha l'ordine di tirare da tutte le posizioni


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Già perdono,li pozzeno.


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma come abbiamo pareggiato con questi?


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooool che goooooooooooooool


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

Fanno ridere


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Dueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Gol bellissimo di MARCHESE di testa angolatissimo, STRAMA c'è rimasto da str*** ahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile come non riusciamo a vincere contro queste pippe da 2 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic ha fatto le parate della vita contro balo, giustamente ora prende una pausa


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Che bella giornata....


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma Kovacic lo hanno già fatto fuori?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

è incredibile come non riusciamo più a vincere un derby manco a pagare oro


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Handanovic ha fatto le parate della vita contro balo, giustamente ora prende una pausa



Pazienza...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

L'Inter quest'anno ha sculato contro di noi in maniera assurda, li avremmo dovuti riempire di palloni nel primo tempo a 'sti buffoni, colpa nostra. Oh, non facciamoci soffiare il terzo posto da 'sti pagliacci eh, mi raccomando.


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2013)

Strama


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

'Sto Catania mi sta facendo godere oggi..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Strama



Bene bene


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

bene bene x ora molto bene


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono accorto solo ora (23°) che c'è Tommaso in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Anche la seconda pera


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma giocano con rocchi e Alvarez ???? Hahahah


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

ma noi a catania ci abbiamo già giocato o dobbiamo andarci?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma giocano con rocchi e Alvarez ???? Hahahah



Tridente delle meraviglie Alvarez-Rocchi-Schel8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Tommasino aò aò, bene bene, oh bene bene.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma noi a catania ci abbiamo già giocato o dobbiamo andarci?



Giochiamo a Milano il 28 aprile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma Chinotto perché non fa una tripletta e ribalta la partita ?


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2013)

Rocchio35 e Alvaruccio di Alvaruccio e Camilla  Ma perché con noi Strammazzati ha un deretano stramaledetto?


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo a Milano il 28 aprile.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Come scavalla Schelotto, che puledra


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

Bene Bene


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

la loro formazione di oggi comunque fa compassione.
handanovic; zanetti,chivu,juan gesù,pereira ; guarin kuzmanovic gargano ; schelotto rocchi alvarez. è veramente una cosa ridicola,potevano schierarsi cosi contro di noi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Rocchi è un ex; Alvarez, Kuzmanovic e Schelotto son dei mezzi giocatori; Chivu e Zanetti sono degli ex; infine hanno l'erede di Thiago Silva.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia che osceni


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che osceni



Solo a noi rompono i .....


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

non bene il catania negli ultimi minuti, stanno sbagliando tutti i passaggi

fossi in loro terrei il risultato fino all'intervallo per dare tutto nel secondo tempo


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me l'inter vince tipo 5 o 6 a 1 ma proprio facile facile.
> Tripletta di Schelotto, di sinistro, di destro e con la mossa dello scorpione, uscirà al 60° con la partita già in ghiaccio e tutto il Massimino si fermerà grondante di applausi per Ezequiel.
> Cassano scenderà in campo correndo quasi lacrimando, si abbraccerà con StramaBèneBène e davanti a Sky dichiarerà: oltre il cielo c'è l'inter, con Strama tanto affetto reciproco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Intanto la Fiorentina pareggia con il Chievo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

hanno fatto passare la classifica su 7gold

impressionante vedere il catania in quella posizione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> hanno fatto passare la classifica su 7gold
> 
> impressionante vedere il catania in quella posizione


Il Catania può seriamente sperare di andare in El, specialmente se si sbloccherà il sesto posto.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Catania può seriamente sperare di andare in El, specialmente se si sbloccherà il sesto posto.



Sarebbe una bella soddisfazione per la Sicilia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2013)

Deve vincere la fiore e mandarli al settimo posto ... Cmq sono osceni !!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una bella soddisfazione per la Sicilia.


Nuovi introiti, un mercato oculato e potrebbero diventare una nuova realtà italiana nelle zone medio alte della classifica, ai livelli di Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina.


----------



## Doctore (3 Marzo 2013)

il catania in el mi sta anche bene basta che non esce ai gironi.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Il Catania ha un pubblico molto appassionato, se vanno in EL sono contento per loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2013)

Se vanno in EL ogni partita fanno il pieno allo stadio ...ai catanesi si può dire tutto ma non che non seguano la squadra...


----------



## Jaqen (3 Marzo 2013)

Mihajlovic, Simeone, Montella, Maran... Che bella realtà


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Miracolo di Handanovic intanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Ad avercelo noi Handanovic, chissà quante volte ci avrebbe salvato il ....


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

gol di alvarez  missà che pareggiano, dopo il culò assurdo nel derby possono tutto


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

handanovic ha rotto abbastanza le scatole,sta palesemente mascherando i limiti di sta squadraccia,avrebbero 10 punti di meno senza di lui..


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La deciderà Ricky Alvarez


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Sembra essersi rotto Guarin


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> handanovic ha rotto abbastanza le scatole,sta palesemente mascherando i limiti di sta squadraccia,avrebbero 10 punti di meno senza di lui..



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

era ovvio che la pareggiavano


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Che pena sto catanzaro mamma mia


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile 2-2


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè stanno difendendo come cani, era scontato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma io non lo so


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Prevedibile, hanno accorciato troppo presto, magari adesso ribaltano anche il risultato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Palacio entra: goal e assist.


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2013)

con palacio al posto di rocchi la musica cambia...non ho proprio capito perchè non è partito dall'inizio.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Che scarso sto catania


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Dai che fanno 2-3.


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> con palacio al posto di rocchi la musica cambia...non ho proprio capito perchè non è partito dall'inizio.



Turnover per il Tottenham


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

C'era un rigore per il Catania comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Turnover per il Tottenham



Vabbe a Londra si prenderanno una lezione di calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che passino anche col Tottenham, così continueranno a perdere punti su punti.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo che passino anche col Tottenham, così continueranno a perdere punti su punti.



Difficile molto difficile, il totocoso è fortissimo e vogliono vincere la l'EL. Finira in goleada a Londra taxi per juan jesus


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile molto difficile, il totocoso è fortissimo e vogliono vincere la l'EL. Finira in goleada a Londra taxi per juan jesus


Ah, anch'io credo che verranno eliminati.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Entra CANI seriamente?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Il catania fa di tutto per perdere


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Il Catania nel secondo tempo ha regalato tutto quel che poteva regalare.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Maddai


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

no vabbè


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

Che scandalo, se la sono venduta


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Incedibile 2-3. Catania in vacanza.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

ecco il 3-2


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Auguro la B al catania l'anno prossimo hanno chiaramente regalato tutto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Auguro la B al catania l'anno prossimo hanno chiaramente regalato tutto



Peggio per loro. Rimarranno sempre dei mediocri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

ed ecco che gli interisti esultano "SIAMO A -1 DAL MILAN"

ma che ****, differenze con la scorsa giornata?


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2013)

ovviamente questi pezzi di m3rda non si scanseranno quando giocheremo a Catania


----------



## Morghot (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma ***** *ç*ò@ catania di @àò@*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Catania ridicolo, *******, altro che EL. Implodessero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Mah...


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ovviamente questi pezzi di m3rda non si scanseranno quando giocheremo a Catania




devono venire a milano


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

"Scansamose" (cit.)


----------



## Ale (3 Marzo 2013)

domani dvd in edicola in allegato alla rosea: " Gli eroi di catania".


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ovviamente questi pezzi di m3rda non si scanseranno quando giocheremo a Catania



fortunatamente giocheremo a san siro


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Catanesi ridicoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

già al primo gol dell'inter avevo capito come finiva


----------



## Principe (3 Marzo 2013)

Catania indecente partita regalata


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2013)

Partita regalata? Può darsi,così come sicuramente la regalò il Lecce nel 3-4 dell'anno scorso,per dire


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Meglio cosi questa squadra è piena zeppa di problemi una vittoria che non fara che nascondereli


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

catania improponibile, si mangia l'immangiabile, come il palermo a san siro nell'esordio di pazzini all'inter, e poi smette di giocare. Ho guardato e a 20 minuti dalla fine non correva nessuno, camminavano quelli del catania.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Questi hanno una fortuna oscena,so scarsi da morire,ma vanno avanti,aldilà che il Catania è imploso improvvisamente.Bah!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> già al primo gol dell'inter avevo capito come finiva



Ho avuto la stessa impressione.


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2013)

Schedina persa per colpa loro...e vincevano 2 a.0


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Partita regalata? Può darsi,così come sicuramente la regalò il Lecce nel 3-4 dell'anno scorso,per dire



o come la regalò tagliavento alla juventus contro il milan a san siro per fare un altro esempio!


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

siamo comunque davanti...e questa e' la cosa importante


----------



## forzajuve (3 Marzo 2013)

E tornata la solita pazza inter...questa e la loro storia...sono fatti cosi..ma saranno sempre dei perdenti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ed ecco che gli interisti esultano "SIAMO A -1 DAL MILAN"
> 
> ma che ****, differenze con la scorsa giornata?



Fossi in loro mi vergognerei che non molto tempo fa erano a +15 o peggio


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Il terzo gol è da comiche


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2013)

complimenti al catania fenomeni per 45' e poi fine...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il terzo gol è da comiche



Spolli che muore nell'area piccola......


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spolli che muore nell'area piccola......


Non credo nella partita regalata ma il terzo gol effettivamente fa pensare male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Partita regalata no, però il Catania è stato indegno.


----------



## Nivre (3 Marzo 2013)

Nel secondo tempo sono morti tutti quelli del Catania, incredibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

ma che cavolo hanno combinato...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

La differenza l'ha fatta l'esperienza nella sfida decisiva.L'inter di giocatori con la tematica precedentemente citata ne ha a bizzeffe,il Catania manco uno.Non hanno retto nella ripresa.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2013)

Il deretano di Strama mi sorprende sempre di più


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

Kovacic già fatto fuori, basta che fa una partita sotto tono e la panchina e servita


----------



## MisterBet (4 Marzo 2013)

Per la 1929384938493 volta *NO COPIA ED INCOLLA NO LINK ESTERNI !!*

http://www.milanworld.net/niente-copia-incolla-e-niente-link-da-altri-siti-vt2167.html


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Nella partita col Catania mi hanno ricordato molto la Juve di Ranieri. Una squadra mediocre tenuta a galla da qualche individualità.


----------

